# Identify These Symptoms



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

After extensively searching here and the net with no luck I am hoping that someone can identify these symptoms.

I have a female guppy and a female swordtail that both seem to have heavy tails (best way to describe it). They do not swim irradically, however their tails seem to weigh the back half of their body down. They can swim straight with some effort, otherwise they swim with their head up and their tails down. Appetites seem to be fine, however the swordtail is now spending a lot of time on the bottom of the tank and the guppy at the top.

Any ideas?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tailstanding/headstanding is a common symptom of:

-Nitrite poisoning
-swimbladder infection
-swimbladder distortion caused by bloated internal organs
-neurological disorder, usually caused by toxin


----------

